# La comida esta lista



## Claircita

Ciao!
Come posso tradurre al Italiano:
Vengan a la mesa, la comida esta lista!!!!
y 
El / ella me estaba esperando con la comida lista...

Grazie!


----------



## gatogab

Claircita said:


> Ciao!
> Come posso tradurre al Italiano:
> Vengan a la mesa, la comida esta lista!!!!
> Grazie!


 
*A tavola, è pronto da mangiare!!!*
Una de las tanta maneras para llamar a comer.

¿Qué se come?

Bienvenida, Claircita.


----------



## elena73

Un'altra possibilità è: 
A tavola, è pronto!!! (solitamente pronunciato prontooo)

Oppure (a seconda del caso):
Il pranzo è pronto!! 
La cena è pronta!! 

Comunque io normalmente (dalla cucina) dico: ''Mario vieni, è pronto!!''
Difficilmente dico ''A tavola''.


----------



## alessiobg

Concordo con Elena73 e Gatogab...per quanto riguarda la seconda frase, una traduzione potrebbe essere:
"Lui / Lei mi aspettava (a tavola) con la cena / il pranzo pronta/o. "


----------



## infinite sadness

Tutti a tavola! Il mangiare è pronto!


----------



## Claircita

GRAZIE MILLE A TUTTI!!!!

é a Gatogab: si mangia la pasta fresca!!!! ...y gracias por la bienvenida!


----------



## DRAGONAMAYER

ao!
Come posso tradurre al Italiano:
Vengan a la mesa, la comida esta lista!!!!
y 
El / ella me estaba esperando con la comida lista..

.
"Véngan a la mesa" se dice coloquialmente para llamar a los demás e indicar que la comida está lista:

"Á tavola!"


----------



## elena73

Véngan a la mesa= Venite a tavola!
ella me estaba esperando con la comida lista.. Lei mi stava aspettando con la cena pronta/il pranzo pronto (a seconda della situazione).


----------



## honeyheart

Se io dico "il cibo è pronto", è sbagliato?


----------



## DRAGONAMAYER

Me parece que "cibo" se refiere más al alimento en general, no a una comida, desayuno o cena como se está haciendo alusión aquí.

Creo tu confisión es que para los hispanoparlantes la comida es el alimento y al mismo tiempo es el conjunto de platos que se ingieren despúes del mediodía.

En italiano no resulta así: cibo (alimento) y pranzo, cena, collazione no son sinónimos.


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Se io dico "il cibo è pronto", è sbagliato?


L'ho sentito dire, sbagliato o meno.
Come ho sentito qualche _cursi_  dire: _'le pietanze sono a vostra disposizione'_


----------



## uanez

"il cibo è pronto" è grammaticalmente corretto ma un italiano non userebbe mai quest'espressione. C'è qualcosa di innaturale e un po' grossolano.
La frase più comune e quindi la traduzione più corretta è proprio: "A tavola, è pronto"

"Lei mi stava aspettando con la cena/il pranzo pronta/o"


----------



## elena73

uanez said:


> "il cibo è pronto" è grammaticalmente corretto ma un italiano non userebbe mai quest'espressione. C'è qualcosa di innaturale e un po' grossolano.





Sì, è proprio così. Cibo è una parola che non viene utilizzata così tanto come la parola 'comida' (o con la stessa naturalezza). 
Vi faccio un esempio: su Facebook ho un album con le foto di dolci/gelati ecc.. che ho fotografato o fatto io stessa. Quest'album non sono riuscita a chiamarlo CIBO (orribile!!!). Ho usato il corrispettivo inglese, perché suonava molto più naturale (a mali estremi, estremi rimedi).


----------



## infinite sadness

Nella lingua parlata la parola "cibo" non si usa quasi per niente.
Però nel parlato volgare o dialettale mi sembra molto usato il sostantivo "mangiare", per questo io avevo suggerito "il mangiare è pronto!". Lo so, è un'espressione semidialettale, però usatissima, almeno in Sicilia e nell'estremo meridione.


----------



## uanez

sì, credo proprio che sia così, un'espressione dialettale o regionale del sud.
"Il mangiare è pronto" a me che sono del nord e vivo al centro suona malissimo e non la sento usare
L'espressione che si usa, mi sentirei di affermare, è, semplicemente "è pronto" al limite specificando il pranzo, la cena, etc.


----------



## honeyheart

Ho capito, grazie a tutti! 


Anche in spagnolo si può usare "pranzo" e "cena" al posto di "comida", come per esempio:

_Vengan a la mesa, el almuerzo está listo/la cena está servida._


----------

